# Changes to 457 visa programme highlighted by DIAC



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Further details have been given of changes to the 457 visa programme which will be effective from July of this year Australia's Department of Immigration and Citizenship said it will continue to make detailed information available for sponsors, visa holders and their representatives to help them understand the new requirements in the lead up to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to 457 visa programme highlighted by DIAC...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

